# Mẫu biệt thự hiện đại view cực đỉnh của Betaviet có gì?



## duongpham (25/4/22)

Bên cạnh mẫu biệt thự tân cổ điển thì *biệt thự hiện đại* cũng là thế mạnh của Betaviet. Như căn biệt thự hiện đại nổi bật với sân vườn rộng gần 200m2 và hồ cá Koi tại Hà Nam dưới đây, chắc chắn sẽ mang lại những trải nghiệm siêu đặc biệt cho mọi người. Khám phá ngay cùng Nhà đẹp Betaviet nhé !







Nếu như nói đây là căn biệt thự đặc biệt bởi vì có sự đa dạng trong phong cách thiết kế hiện đại tuy nhiên nội thất mang phong cách tân cổ điển. Thoạt nhìn thì thấy phong cách kiến trúc và nội thất không đồng bộ nhưng khi quan sát, chúng tôi đã phải ngỡ ngàng vì tổng thể đẹp một cách hoàn hảo, sang trọng mà vẫn trẻ trung, phóng khoáng hợp kiến trúc đương đại. Từng hình khối vuông vức hòa quyện với nhau khiến ngôi nhà biệt thự thêm trẻ trung, tự do hơn. 

Không gian của căn biệt thự 4 tầng được tối ưu hóa với sân vườn kiểu Nhật rộng đến 200m2 và có sự kết hợp thêm hồ cá Koi cực kỳ đắt tiền, gara ô tô rộng rãi tiện nghi bậc nhất hiện nay. Bên cạnh đó, biệt thự sân vườn còn sở hữu vị trí đắc địa và có thể coi đây như công trình biệt thự nhà phố triệu đô cực kỳ thu hút của Nhà đẹp Betaviet.


Sang đến không gian nội thất, đây thuần túy *nội thất phong cách tân cổ điển*, các KTS đã khéo léo kết hợp nét hiện đại của ngoại thất của 2 công trình với nhau tạo nên sự hài hòa, hoàn mỹ cho căn nhà.



Thông tin công trình:


Mã công trình: HT20075


Loại hình: Biệt thự nhà riêng


Hạng mục: Thiết kế - thi công trọn gói


Phong cách kiến trúc: Hiện đại


Phong cách nội thất: Tân cổ điển


Số tầng: 4 tầng


Địa điểm: Hà Nam


Đơn vị thực hiện: Betaviet Group

Nếu như yêu thích thiết kế biệt thự 4 tầng nói riêng hay các mẫu thiết kế biệt thự hiện đại khác nói chung, hãy liên hệ tới hotline của Betaviet 0915010800 để được tư vấn và nhận miễn phí bản vẽ của ngôi biệt thự nhé !


----------

